# Taur furs, I do not understand



## Mr-Awesome1942 (Sep 5, 2013)

Something I always found odd was the concept of Centaurs and Taurs in general. The musculature, bone structure, and relation to any existing animal form does not really function. In short, six appendages, and two torsos? Why?

I know that if we are swapping around traits of species and even having hybrids within, that there is no rule saying we have to have any constrains. However, this just seems like an awkward combination. 

Also, I do realize that griffons, certain dragons, Pegasi, and various other mythical species have six appendages as well, but they do not seem as unusual to me as taurs do.

Anyone care to help me understand?


----------



## Icky (Sep 5, 2013)

I personally don't like the style, but why the hell not?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

I do like taurs, but never understood their anatomy, I think they would have really large organs.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2013)

Taurs seem to be created when a complete newcomer is handed a written description of what 'furry' is, and asked to create a character.
Either that, or someone couldn't make their character furry enough using a humanoid body.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

Speciesist >:[


----------



## Willow (Sep 5, 2013)

The way most people draw taurs looks really weird. Like the feral part of the body is too long or something.


----------



## Mr-Awesome1942 (Sep 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Speciesist >:[



 I aint trying to hate


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 5, 2013)

Taurs have some funky anatomy for sure, but I tend to give them a pass because so do a lot of furry tendencies (flying proportions on winged humanoids make zero sense, digitgrade legs are inefficient and depending on how they're drawn might even snap in two like a twig, etc.)


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 5, 2013)

I would imagine the weight of the human/anthro half would be greater than what the horse half can handle. So either it would have a heck of a back pain or constantly fall over.


----------



## Machine (Sep 6, 2013)

Taurs make me wonder what it's like operating six limbs.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 6, 2013)

It's a creepy, visually unappealing fetish for incredibly indecisive furfags.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Machine (Sep 6, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It's a creepy, visually unappealing fetish for incredibly indecisive furfags.


I don't see how taurs could sexually reproduce with a body structure like theirs.

Extra limbs on mammals aren't even an evolutionary necessity. :V


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 6, 2013)

What's worse are those tauripedes. Like friggin 6 _sets_ of legs on the bottom part, then the top anthro portion with the torso/arms/head.  >.<


----------



## Charrio (Sep 6, 2013)

I like some art with them, depends really.

It's not my preference but were talking about imaginary creatures so anything goes really.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 6, 2013)

Machine said:


> I don't see how taurs could sexually reproduce with a body structure like theirs.
> 
> Extra limbs on mammals aren't even an evolutionary necessity. :V



Now in all fairness, most anthros defy all semblances of logic and biology.


----------



## ADF (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't see how they're any less unrealistic than some of the purple furred, feather winged foxes about.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't see the attraction to taurs, but the anatomy issues don't bother me. I've seen some OK looking taurs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

It's a fantasy creature people like to draw soooooooooooooooooo who gives a shit?


----------



## Troj (Sep 6, 2013)

My legs are already fucked up, so, I don't need twofold fuckery.

Also, imagine the pain when a taur gets a slipped or herniated disc. Ouch.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 6, 2013)

Troj said:


> My legs are already fucked up, so, I don't need twofold fuckery.
> 
> Also, imagine the pain when a taur gets a slipped or herniated disc. Ouch.



That makes me imagine a taur falling down a flight of stairs. It amuses me immensely.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 9, 2013)

Add boobies to the equation, and things get _really_ complicated. Like which torso do they go on?


----------



## Mr-Awesome1942 (Sep 10, 2013)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Add boobies to the equation, and things get _really_ complicated. Like which torso do they go on?



From what I have seen some places, EVERYWHERE. BOOBS ON EVERYTHING


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 10, 2013)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Add boobies to the equation, and things get _really_ complicated. Like which torso do they go on?



Always the human or upper torso. 

Boobs don't go on horses. Especially crotch tits. Damn pony fags trying to slap breasts on a pony AND try to make it slightly anatomically correct.


----------



## Mr-Awesome1942 (Sep 10, 2013)

oh lawd the crotch tits


----------



## jorinda (Sep 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> Also, imagine the pain when a taur gets a slipped or herniated disc. Ouch.



I always wondered how the bend in the spine between the feral and the human part was stabilized.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 10, 2013)

They're not even real. Who cares what their anatomy is like? All I care about is whether they look cool or not. I don't really pay any attention to the anatomy of a taur unless there's something noticeably bad in it's anatomy. (Like all my drawings.  )



PastryOfApathy said:


> It's a creepy, visually unappealing fetish for incredibly indecisive furfags.



Some day, I hope you say the word "furfag" to a group of real  furries in real life, and on that day I hope they pulverize you. There's  a fine line between "joking" and being an offensive douche-bag, and you  cross that line way too many times.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 10, 2013)

A group of furries and real life wouldn't do shit. 
And then go home to cry to their Internet friends about being fursecuted.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Some day, I hope you say the word "furfag" to a group of real  furries in real life, and on that day I hope they pulverize you. There's  a fine line between "joking" and being an offensive douche-bag, and you  cross that line way too many times.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I can't believe people still consider furfag as an insult.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I can't believe people still consider furfag as an insult.



at the very least, it's a retarded word and I think anyone who doesn't have a problem with it is an idiot. Take away the word "fur" and you have an offensive word for a homosexual person.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> at the very least, it's a retarded word and I think anyone who doesn't have a problem with it is an idiot. Take away the word "fur" and you have an offensive word for a homosexual person.



That's completely fucktarded in multiple levels. So people are supposed to be offended over a retarded word?

Also, wat? You really pulling that card?
Ok, People should be offended over anyone who watches Dick Van Dyke because take away the words "Dick" and "Van" and you have an offensive word for lesbians.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 10, 2013)

god hates furfags


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> A group of furries and real life wouldn't do shit.
> And then go home to cry to their Internet friends about being fursecuted.



Bullshit. You have no idea what they would do, cause you don't know  every furry on the planet. Some may do that, while others would likely  not take kindly to that term.




PheagleAdler said:


> at the very least, it's a retarded word and I think anyone who doesn't have a problem with it is an idiot. Take away the word "fur" and you have an offensive word for a homosexual person.



Well said. I wish there were more people like you.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2013)

I remember the first time I had an encounter with furries online through a game and used the word "lulz" in a sarcastic jest. One furry blew up at me and called me a troll because I used the word "lulz" with some convoluted story to why that word offends him when I told him that it doesn't mean the same thing as it does for him. When asked if he used the "n" word, I would probably blow up too. I told him "no, that word does not have any power over me". He used it to goad me into a reaction, but the more I ignored it, the more hot air he blew until he stopped.

Personally, the word "Furfag" is stupid, and at the same time, funny. I don't use it unless in a room with people who like making fun of themselves in jest.

When you as a person reacts negatively to a word, you are giving the word a meaning to insult. If you do not react to it, it loses power.

Anyways, I digress. Keep on topic here or I will be laying down the law.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> That's completely fucktarded in multiple levels. So people are supposed to be offended over a retarded word?
> 
> Also, wat? You really pulling that card?
> Ok, People should be offended over anyone who watches Dick Van Dyke because take away the words "Dick" and "Van" and you have an offensive word for lesbians.



Alright, no. It's not the same as "Dick Van Dyke" because the word "furfag" was intentionally made up by combining "furry" and "fag" which, as we all know, only exists as an offensive term. 

I didn't say I was offended by it. I just think it's a stupid word and anyone who uses it is probably an immature child.

Regarding the topic at hand, there's nothing wrong with taur furs. So they have six limbs...so it's biologically inaccurate...so who cares? The whole fandom is full of animals that shouldn't exist. Anthros, for instance. Animals with abnormal fur color. This fandom is welcome to make up anything it wants, provided someone likes it (and I know several fans of taurs)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 10, 2013)

I knew this book of mine on fictional species anatomy would come in handy here. It does not have the presumed anatomy of a taur furry, but the centaur and a sphynx are there and those are pretty close to taurs and gryphons. As a bonus, pegasus for more wing attachment speculation.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 10, 2013)

The thing I still don't understand is, taurs have 2 ribs cages, shouldn't that mean they have 2 sets of organs? I have a theory lungs and heart(that probably would be large) are in the top one, and stomach, liver and intestines on the lower one.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 10, 2013)

Okay, that anatomy book is serious awesome. I haven't seen that much effort put into fantasy creatures in a book before.

Also, I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT TAUR FURS: What's with the vore(?) fetish? In the past I've googled various taur species and often ended up looking at a taur wolf with an entire feral kitty or whatever inside it's stomach. Just chilling out inside. Is that vore but without focusing on eating? Why do so many taurs seem to like it? Halp.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 10, 2013)

Best thing about that book is that there is a lot more than those. Everything from eastern dragons to harpies.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 10, 2013)

Centaurs and winged horses are a couple of my most hated fantasy animals, they just look so daft and impractical.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Centaurs and winged horses are a couple of my most hated fantasy animals, they just look so daft and impractical.
> 
> And what the hell?
> How did this suddenly descend into the definitions what is a furfag?
> People shouldnt take offense at every single use of the phrase. I once said "I love Deadmau5, no homo." once, got bombarded by retards calling me homophobic. Speaking of which you're calling an offensive word an offensive name, retarded is an offensive term for someone disabled. I use furfag and retared in certain situations and mean nothing aggressive by it. They are just words, use them as you will, they are not 100% evil and offensive.



Dude, drop it. I asked people to drop the subject before and please respect my decision. If you want to talk about "furfag" and whether it is offensive or not, do so in your own thread.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 10, 2013)

Taurs are for people who want to fuck animals but want people to think it's not _that_ weird.

"See, it's mostly a person..."


----------



## Percy (Sep 10, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Best thing about that book is that there is a lot more than those. Everything from eastern dragons to harpies.


That sounds really interesting.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 10, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Dude, drop it. I asked people to drop the subject before and please respect my decision. If you want to talk about "furfag" and whether it is offensive or not, do so in your own thread.



Sorry my bad, didnt read your post before i typed, edited it out.


----------



## ADF (Sep 10, 2013)

What's the name of that book by the way?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2013)

I second Kitsune's question.
What the hell do the insides look like?


----------



## Fay V (Sep 10, 2013)

It's an anatomy concept that is brought to you by the same people that had stories about a swan impregnating someone. 

The greeks did not give a damn about anatomy. If you get impregnated by a horse then you will have a horse man baby. #ancientscience


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

Fay V said:


> It's an anatomy concept that is brought to you by the same people that had stories about a swan impregnating someone.
> 
> The greeks did not give a damn about anatomy. If you get impregnated by a horse then you will have a horse man baby. #ancientscience



I dunno if that's the entire case given that the Roman's gypped the Greek Statues which showed some pretty awesome anatomy. 

But most cultures weren't exactly conscious of how things would work when trying to explain the unknown.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I dunno if that's the entire case given that the Roman's gypped the Greek Statues which showed some pretty awesome anatomy.
> 
> But most cultures weren't exactly conscious of how things would work when trying to explain the unknown.



I'm being facetious to an extent. The greek artists had a fantastic grasp of anatomy in terms of sculpture, I will give them that. They understood the human form in its prime. Their naturalistic science in terms of animals and their anatomy does amuse me however. If you read some of the older stuff it gets a bit silly. Though they were on the ball with some. They used to think Hyenas changed gender every year, which is a remarkable observation.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 10, 2013)

"My character's furryness cannot be contained by a single body, so I gave it _*TWO*_!"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 10, 2013)

Fuck I can't into words.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

Fay V said:


> I'm being facetious to an extent. The greek artists had a fantastic grasp of anatomy in terms of sculpture, I will give them that. They understood the human form in its prime. Their naturalistic science in terms of animals and their anatomy does amuse me however. If you read some of the older stuff it gets a bit silly. Though they were on the ball with some. They used to think Hyenas changed gender every year, which is a remarkable observation.



Oh I know. It's really interesting to see how much more imaginative previous cultures were. We use some of their scary beast designs today. Even if we know today they're not possible, they did make some great nightmare fuel.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Oh I know. It's really interesting to see how much more imaginative previous cultures were. We use some of their scary beast designs today. Even if we know today they're not possible, they did make some great nightmare fuel.



I know it's old hat, but I really love the idea of the cyclops. I like that someone saw and elephant skull and went "yeah that's totally this thing" it's creative but it works just well enough with what's there. 
Also to be fair to the greeks, a lot of the really odd anatomy things were supernatural in some way.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

Fay V said:


> I know it's old hat, but I really love the idea of the cyclops. I like that someone saw and elephant skull and went "yeah that's totally this thing" it's creative but it works just well enough with what's there.
> Also to be fair to the greeks, a lot of the really odd anatomy things were supernatural in some way.



I'm pretty sure the discovery of fossils freaked them the hell out specially prehistoric ones.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm pretty sure the discovery of fossils freaked them the hell out specially prehistoric ones.


To be fair, there have been a *lot* of species to be freaked out by.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> To be fair, there have been a *lot* of species to be freaked out by.



DEFENSE!
[yt]gEl6TXrkZnk[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> DEFENSE!
> [yt]gEl6TXrkZnk[/yt]


You can fill your mouth with blood, but heaven forbid it gets on your face.


----------



## Mr-Awesome1942 (Sep 11, 2013)

I wonder how much of the old Greek creations were supposed to be Grotesques instead of an imagined animal. Centaurs would rape just about anything that moved. I mean, a horse cock in a human could literally fuck them to death.

I do think that a lot of it came from misidentified skeletons, like that elephant skull thing.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr-Awesome1942 said:


> I wonder how much of the old Greek creations were supposed to be Grotesques instead of an imagined animal. Centaurs would rape just about anything that moved. I mean, a horse cock in a human could literally fuck them to death.
> 
> I do think that a lot of it came from misidentified skeletons, like that elephant skull thing.



What the bloody fuck are you talking about? Why in the fuck would the Greeks believe they'd be fucked to death? Why the hell would Centaurs want to fuck everything? Also I don't think Centaurs can prance around fucking people without any giving a fuck nor would there just be people around to get randomly raped.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 11, 2013)

ADF said:


> What's the name of that book by the way?


The book is called the resurrectionist.It has a shitty fake biography that takes half of the book, but other half is full of wonderful illustrations


----------



## Mr-Awesome1942 (Sep 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> What the bloody fuck are you talking about? Why in the fuck would the Greeks believe they'd be fucked to death? Why the hell would Centaurs want to fuck everything? Also I don't think Centaurs can prance around fucking people without any giving a fuck nor would there just be people around to get randomly raped.



Ok, maybe hyperbole was not appropriate there. However, they are pretty bad in mythos.

http://edweb.sdsu.edu/people/bdodge/scaffold/gg/centaur.html


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr-Awesome1942 said:


> Ok, maybe hyperbole was not appropriate there. However, they are pretty bad in mythos.
> 
> http://edweb.sdsu.edu/people/bdodge/scaffold/gg/centaur.html



Hyperboles and rape don't mix well.


----------



## ADF (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The book is called the resurrectionist.It has a shitty fake biography that takes half of the book, but other half is full of wonderful illustrations



Appreciated, looks interesting. I've always had a fascination with these sort of things portrayed realistically.


----------

